# REC: "Ham-pulse" Mac and Cheese



## VaporTrail (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, my brain and stomach have done it to me again. 
Ham + Impulse cooking...

Stomach: "Hungry!"
Brain: "Food... what type?"
Stomach: "Hungry! Food now!"
Brain: "Well, lets surf around the DC forum and see what we can find..."
_A half-hour (and something like twenty pages into this forum) later... _
Brain: "Hmm... This mac and cheese looks good."
Stomach: "Boring... all pasta no meat."
Brain: "Lets see what we can do with it... meat-wise. Ham?"
Stomach: "YES!"

And so the great Mac-Ham-and-Cheese bake begins.

Well, I had some of the ingredients so I went to the store to get some... no shredded Munster (sliced, but no shredded), only shredded Monterey Jack was mixed with Colby. So what the hey, picked up the Jack and Colby, some mild and sharp cheddar and decided I'd alter the recipe a bit. So instead of 2 cups of the cheeses listed I chopped out the munster and replaced it with Colby (figuring that double helping of the Jack+Colby just about equaled one of each). 

Only other alteration to the recipie was the addition of a half pound of diced ham with the rest of the stuff. Should be done in a little under 20 minutes as I type...

Report to follow.


----------



## VaporTrail (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, the food is out and the verdict is in.

Didn't turn out as cheesy as I thought it would be (think I may have skimped on the Velveeta...) but it is still very good. 

I'm usually a solid box-cooker when it comes to mac and cheese, but I think I've found a good start on getting away from the box every once in a while.

(And I've found a way to make enough food without buying up half the store's Shells and Cheese...) I'm definately making this again sometime.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 20, 2007)

Enjoyed your post, thanks for sharing - gave me a chuckle.  Plus it did sound good !


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 20, 2007)

VaporTrail said:
			
		

> Well, the food is out and the verdict is in.
> 
> Didn't turn out as cheesy as I thought it would be (think I may have skimped on the Velveeta...) but it is still very good.
> 
> ...


 
Try working some cream cheese into your recipe for a cheesier sauce.


----------



## cjs (Apr 21, 2007)

"Didn't turn out as cheesy as I thought it would be" - here's my mac and cheese recipe, it would be very easy for you to add the misc. cheeses you prefer to the sauce and get it as 'cheesy' as you want!! And ham works very well in this dish also.

 MACARONI & CHEESE

  6        Tablespoons  butter
  6        Tablespoons  flour
  3                cup  milk
     1/2           tsp  salt
  1               Dash  white peper
  16               ozs  elbow macaroni -- cooked according to pkg. directions
  1                 lb  American cheese
----------
  2        Tablespoons  butter -- cold
     1/3           cup  crushed soda crackers -- (1/3 to 1/2 cup)

Sauce: Melt the 6 T. (1/4 cup + 2 T.) of butter in pan over medium-low heat.
Add 6 T. flour; blend together for 1 1/2 min.
Add the milk, stirring constantly. 

(When making large quantities of white sauce, save time by heating 1/2 the milk. Add the cold milk to the flour/butter mix. first, then the heated milk.)
Cook until thick & smooth, stirring constantly. Add the salt & white pepper.

At this point, start adding chunks (~1" squares.) of the American cheese, a little at a time, incorporating all before adding more cheese.  When all the cheese in mixed into the sauce, remove from heat; set aside.
Butter (or spray) bottom & sides of 9X13" baking dish. 

In the pan the macaroni was cooked in (if big enough) or a large bowl, combine the macaroni and cheese mixture.

Pour the mac/cheese mixture into the buttered dish; sprinkle with/the crushed soda crackers and top w/slivers of cold butter.

Bake in a 350 oven for ~1 hour or till bubbly and top is nicely browned. Let sit for 10-15 min.


----------



## csalt (Apr 21, 2007)

Why not take a giant leap and 'do your own thing'

Make macaroni with whatever pasta you fancy,
whatever cheese you like

add ham or bacon

sliced tomatoes

pinch ( large one) of dried mustard

eggs ( beaten )

sliced onion if you fancy it

and just go for it.

Layer it all in a greased dish

Pour the beaten eggs over with some milk added

and cook and enjoy


----------



## QSis (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw Paula Deen make mac and cheese and she said Southerners like eggs in theirs.  I've always made it pretty much the way cjs posted, and have never tried adding eggs.

I might just do that next time.

After I drop a few more pounds.

Lee


----------

